

The Coolest Business Plan Ever - jraines
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2008/05/the-coolest-bus.html

======
mrtron
I got my first job offer for a startup (as a co-op/intern) by email with a
document that contained the changes for every employee contract they had given
out, including the cofounders. I got to see exactly how much money and the
number of shares for everyone. The company was funded by a VC that had some
central lawyers/HR folk that handled everything like this, so there really was
no excuse.

------
rapind
Be cool if they intentionally left the tracking in it. Good way to vet for a
VC with a sense of humour and fun.

~~~
staunch
Would be really funny to put in comments like "Try not to mention what an
amazingly awesome VC Fred is. He'll just think it's ass kissing."

"Don't tell him we're already making $100MM/year in revenue. That's not public
information yet."

~~~
ArcticCelt
In fact it could be an excellent strategy to "plant" bits like that in your
documents and hope that some smart ass will find them. I'll probably do that
from now on :)

------
TrevorJ
Wow. Just...Wow. Man, that's really funny, you made my afternoon, thank you.

------
edw519
Thank you for the amusing antecdote about an interesting experience with an
unsolicited business plan.

\- Replace "What a douchebag! Fricking hilarious!" with "Thank you for the
amusing antecdote about an interesting experience with an unsolicited business
plan".

~~~
kirubakaran
I find it amusing that "fucking" was euphemized while "douchebag" was not :-)
IMHO the latter is more "shocking" :-p

~~~
dnaquin
In radio land, m-----fucker and cock----er are the big no-no words. They're
component parts, however, not so much. So it's actually completely fine (in
some circumstances) for radio to bleep the only word "mother". Or "sucker". I
always found that funny in my college radio days.

------
eru
Nobody has written a sarcastic comment about MS Word that made this all
possible, yet. Strange.

------
motherwell
That is GOLD!

~~~
mynameishere
I upmodded you because my sarcasm detector trembled ever so slightly. In fact,
the post is pretty dumb for being at #1 two days running.

